# Breeders in central FL?



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good quality black and tan breeder in central FL? Anyone you had a good experience with? Trustworthy? Thanks for the help!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know that Andrew is in Boca, FL (not sure if that is near you or not).

Here is his website. If I was going for a showline puppy/dog, he'd be the one I would contact.

von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

These guys are in Debary, and the family I got my two from. Prices are lower than some comparable people also in the area and the parents are on site. They have a litter now but don't know how many are spoken for...
Pics of my two are in my posts & profile 

Ed & Tammy Rockhold are the breeders. 

The | S h e p h e r d s R a n c h


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I second Andrew Masia in Boca,

von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

i dont have any good breeders but here is one to possibly stay away from.
in july i bought a balck and tan from a lady named [removed by admin - please contact poster for more info]. the stud is DNA tested, her dad is from czec and her mom is german import. we got the last pup, a female for $250 becuase she was 4 months old and she wanted her gone. we drove from ocala down, get there and the breeder has 4 dogs in the back. all were skin and bone. all ribs and backbones prominant. she wouldnt let us in the house. she brought everything out to us, including the pup. the pup was also skin and bones. she weighed about 14-16lbs. i could feel her ribs. we got a hip/elbow garentee and papers. i have tried to contact her over the past few months with questions. no answer no calls back or emails answered. she is currently selling another litter of pups for $600 so i assume thats what my pup was worth. she posts her ads in tampa classifieds. she is nothing more than a backyard breeder. i dont like to affend people and if she were a better person, i wouldnt have put her name up here. but the way we were treated and the way she treats her dogs to me, is unacceptable. do not buy from her.


----------

